# my beardy stinks how do i wash him



## coree2009 (Jan 17, 2011)

hey ppl probly a stupid question but my new beardy i got 2day absalutly stinks and was wondering what i can use to give him a good clean hes stinking out my herp room iv given him a warm bath but he still stinks. any insight would be great


----------



## Defective (Jan 17, 2011)

are you 100% that its your beardie? have you checked the enclosure for poop? i know yoda stinks my room out when he does a poo. all in good time i guess, take him out for some sunshine


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 17, 2011)

Lynx deodorant works well under there little legs aye. 

Ps seriously don't try this it's just a joke lol.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 17, 2011)

You should be sitting them in shoulder deep luke warm water for 20 mins every week at least.
This should help keel him clean alt you could put a few drops (literally) into his bath/soak once a month.
Make sure he doesn't drink

---------- Post added 17-Jan-11 at 12:01 PM ----------

You should be sitting them in shoulder deep luke warm water for 20 mins every week at least.
This should help keep him clean alt you could put a few drops (literally) into his bath/soak once a month.
Make sure he doesn't drink


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2011)

few drops of what?


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 17, 2011)

oh yeah haha. Reptile disinfectant spray just spray him with it but not in the face.
Or you can drop one or 2 drops of detol in water then rub it on him with a cotton ball


----------



## Defective (Jan 17, 2011)

*DO NOT BATH HIM EVERY WEEK!!!!!* your dragon will get an upper resp tract infection, how many times do i have to say it!!! *one* bath in either of the above mentioned should kill the stink factor!! if you notice that he has poo on his tail use a baby wipe. you may not know her but lizard lady has been my mentor when it comes to beardies.


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2011)

As long as the beardies enclosure if kept dry as it should be with low humidity i really dont see how weekly baths will cause resp infections


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 17, 2011)

i personally think that a lukewarm bath is far better for a dragon than misting.


----------



## Defective (Jan 17, 2011)

they don't have weekly baths in the wild do they!!! they gain their hydration from food...that is if you feed it the correct diet. and a baby wipe is fine if it has skidmarks on its tail after pooping!!!


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2011)

Lambert said:


> they don't have weekly baths in the wild do they!!! they gain their hydration from food...that is if you feed it the correct diet. and a baby wipe is fine if it has skidmarks on its tail after pooping!!!


 
this is not the wild, this is captivity. Give them access to internal and external parasites, predators, mayb a few bush fires here and there and then you can justify with the "thats how they do it in the wild" Until then realize this is captivity and it is totally different to the wild. In the wild chances are they wont smell as they have unlimited area to roam and even if they did smell it would be no issue


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 17, 2011)

also dragons are known to play in water in the wild and in captivity.
So why would a bath be bad for them. They can absorb alot of hydration this way and it is great to help them with shedding.


----------



## Cabb11age (Jan 17, 2011)

i have never bathed a beardy at anytime, they will gain all there fluids from a varied diet i only mist once a week and i dont see how a bath would help unles you have an unhealthy line with shedding issues if it stinks wet flannel> or wait for its next shed. i would not use any chemicals> even a baby wipe. all the beardys i have not one is unhealthy or unhappy.


----------



## levis04 (Jan 17, 2011)

Lambert said:


> they don't have weekly baths in the wild do they!!! they gain their hydration from food...that is if you feed it the correct diet. and a baby wipe is fine if it has skidmarks on its tail after pooping!!!



A bath will be fine, stick it outside in a tub or avairy for a while the smell will go away. Baths will not give them problems, the smell should go away in a day or two.


----------



## Rocket (Jan 17, 2011)

[deleted]

High end breeders in this country and overseas regularly wash their beardies without ill-effect. I know Saz for one put lots of photos of hers up after she has bathed them and they don't suffer from respiratory infection, and she lives in a high humidity area.


----------



## emma_jane (Jan 17, 2011)

Agree baths are fine. Just towel dry them afterwards and place them in the basking spot to help them dry off. Also I don't know how comfortable I would feel using a baby wipe on one of my animals. If you do an internet search you will actually find a lot of sites recommend beardies be given a bath every now and again.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 17, 2011)

lol, i picked 3 beardies up about 18 months ago and i could barely breathe in the car on the way home,...
it took over a week of daily baths/showers to remove the stench.

i wouldnt bother with soap or anything, but baths are fine, all 7 of mine get a bath every morning, and those that havent pooped in the bath join me in the shower


----------



## Cabb11age (Jan 17, 2011)

i agree with rocket, that good breeders do bathe there dragons and that there would be no ill affects from bathing occasionally. i for one dont but thats not for health issues it is just i feel my dragons dont stink lol


----------



## crikey (Jan 17, 2011)

i have seen alot of people that have been bathing there monitors with shower scrub ever since there lizard as a baby and now there like 10-11 years old and nether had a problem i hhave nether triad it but thought i would just get it out there i mite have to do some research into it


----------



## coree2009 (Jan 17, 2011)

chris i like your style hahahhaha


----------



## hornet (Jan 18, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> lol, i picked 3 beardies up about 18 months ago and i could barely breathe in the car on the way home,...
> it took over a week of daily baths/showers to remove the stench.
> 
> i wouldnt bother with soap or anything, but baths are fine, all 7 of mine get a bath every morning, and those that havent pooped in the bath join me in the shower


 
oh no, daily baths your dragons must be sooooo sick coz as we have heard weekly baths cause resp infections, geez chris and you claim to care for your animals lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, it gets even worse, sometimes if they need to do a second poo in the afternoon they get a second bath,....

if theyre in the mesh sunning cages on hot days they get hosed down,.....often!! 

.........im soooooo bad!!


----------



## Tinky (Jan 18, 2011)

Personality.

One of my dragons loves a warm bath, the other hates it.


----------



## Defective (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going by what i have been told, i'm not an expert i know that and have claimed several times NOT TO BE!!


----------



## LizardLady (Jan 20, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> i personally think that a lukewarm bath is far better for a dragon than misting.


 
Really? Why is that? Just curious...



Grogshla said:


> also dragons are known to play in water in the wild and in captivity.
> So why would a bath be bad for them. They can absorb alot of hydration this way and it is great to help them with shedding.


 
Okay, quick question... How can you be so sure "dragons are known to play in water in the wild..."? The only time I've ever seen a wild dragon in the water is when it was covered with ticks... Presumably trying to drown them...

What makes you think a dragon can "absorb a lot of hydration this way..."? Dragons are not like frogs - their skin is not 'made up' to absorb moisture. They get their moisture by the foods they eat, and will OCCASIONALLY drink from a still water source. In captivity, they get their moisture from the foods they eat, and will lick droplets from either misting or dripping from a syringe/pipette. 

If the "misting" is done correctly - a light misting over the dragons' head/s whilst under their basking light in the warm end of the enclosure - the 'excessive' humidity lasts a minute or two - if there is too much humidity, leave the lid open a fraction for a few minutes...

You are correct on one count - if a dragon is having difficulty with shedding, a 'soak' in a luke-warm/tepid "bath" often helps.



Cabb11age said:


> i have never bathed a beardy at anytime, they will gain all there fluids from a varied diet i only mist once a week and i dont see how a bath would help unles you have an unhealthy line with shedding issues if it stinks wet flannel> or wait for its next shed. i would not use any chemicals> even a baby wipe. all the beardys i have not one is unhealthy or unhappy.


 
THIS pleases me! 

Congratulations and well done mate! I applaud your common sense!

Best,
Carolyn



Rocket said:


> [deleted]
> 
> High end breeders in this country and overseas regularly wash their beardies without ill-effect. I know Saz for one put lots of photos of hers up after she has bathed them and they don't suffer from respiratory infection, and she lives in a high humidity area.


 
Really? Which "high-end" breeders are you referring to? Yes, you're quite right, dragon owners overseas do things somewhat differently than we do here - however, I think if you were to read some of the overseas forums, you will find MANY ill animals, and a high rate of RTI issues... Why? Because of excessive humidity. These are ARID animals - too much humidity WILL cause health problems.



emma_jane said:


> Agree baths are fine. Just towel dry them afterwards and place them in the basking spot to help them dry off. Also I don't know how comfortable I would feel using a baby wipe on one of my animals. If you do an internet search you will actually find a lot of sites recommend beardies be given a bath every now and again.


 
Let me guess... Overseas sites?


----------



## bucket (Jan 20, 2011)

I have big water bowls and every morning i have to clean them cause they crapped in there, they like to do it in there or they like to see me work harder.My male started to shed his head went white didn't know what to do so i googled it i was told warm bath worked just fine. & after my female layes eggs i've been told to wash her. maybe your dragons are like me they will always smell funny haha


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 20, 2011)

Beardies don't get RI from excessive humidity if they are otherwise healthy. Yes they live in arid environments but they also live in less dry areas and some downright humid places without any problems. I haven't seen any wild ones around here with RI and its very humid here for a big chunk of the year.

As far as I see it - bathe them if you want to, don't bathe them if you don't want. Neither choice is going to cause any great harm in either the short or long term as long as standard aspects of husbandry are adequate.


----------



## Rocket (Jan 21, 2011)

Multiple threads have been made on not only this forum but others as well, alot based in Australia... As I said, Saz is a bearded dragon breeder of high repute and alongside Rick Walker, increased the availabiliy of high red and orange coloured captives ten-fold.

Also, Bearded Dragons are known to live in both high humidity regions, as said by Tsubakai (unless you claim Townsville to be dry and hot?) etc and coastal areas so you can't claim them to be entirely arid-based lizards as they seem to have adapted quite well to areas of high humidity, if they didn't survive there, why would they exist there? Answer me that......


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

I have found Central Bearded Dragons at waterfall gully mount lofty in perfect health. Aswell as southport beach near the onk. They were all perfectly healthy.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lambert said:


> *DO NOT BATH HIM EVERY WEEK!!!!!* your dragon will get an upper resp tract infection, how many times do i have to say it!!! *one* bath in either of the above mentioned should kill the stink factor!! if you notice that he has poo on his tail use a baby wipe. you may not know her but lizard lady has been my mentor when it comes to beardies.



No disrespect here, but what happens in the wild if it rains?


----------



## emma_jane (Jan 21, 2011)

There are Australian sites as well as International sites stating that soaks every 1-2 weeks are good for bearded dragons, with many Australian vet-produced care sheets saying that the dragon should be provided with a large enough bowl so that it can soak. There is also a big difference between keeping a dragon in a permanently humid environment and it having a 10 minute soak every few weeks. What happens in the wild when it rains?

ha beat me to it Brodak_Moment


----------



## Wookie (Jan 21, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Okay, quick question... How can you be so sure "dragons are known to play in water in the wild..."? The only time I've ever seen a wild dragon in the water is when it was covered with ticks... Presumably trying to drown them...
> 
> Maybe in his experience he has seen them play in water in the wild. Don't be naive, just because YOU don't see it happen, doesn't mean it never does.
> 
> ...


 
You seem to be pretty against "overseas" america, europe? Some may argue that their herp knowledge and experience surpasses our own (even with our own species funnily enough) Not saying this is the case with bearded dragons, just seemed to be you were a little condescending to foreign keepers


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 21, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> oh yeah haha. Reptile disinfectant spray just spray him with it but not in the face.
> Or you can drop one or 2 drops of detol in water then rub it on him with a cotton ball



Detol is poisonous, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Defective (Jan 21, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Also, Bearded Dragons are known to live in both high humidity regions


ok so townsville's high humidity is one thing but say for example beardies being kept in England is a whole new kettle of fish!!! i know for a fact that they get RI's because of another forum im on that is an overseas one, all those that live in england have beardies that have RI after one bath because they had poo on them after running through it.

heres what i mean: 
*Average Weather in London for January*
Sunlight 1 hours a day
Coldest daily temperature 2 Celsius
Warmest daily temperature 6 Celsius
Coldest January temperature	-10 Celsius
Warmest January temperature	15 Celsius
Discomfort	- 
Morning Humidity 87 percent
Evening Humidity 76 percent
Rain	53 mm a day
Wet days for January 16 days 

*Average Weather in London for February*
Sunlight 2 hours a day
Coldest daily temperature 2 Celsius
Warmest daily temperature 7 Celsius
Coldest February temperature	-9 Celsius
Warmest February temperature	17 Celsius
Discomfort	- 
Morning Humidity 84 percent
Evening Humidity 73 percent
Rain 39 mm a day
Wet days for February	12 days

*VS*
Townsville Climate, Temperature, Average Weather History, Rainfall/ Precipitation, Sunshine

as you can clearly see there is a big difference in not only the humidity but the max and min temps so don't say that beardies don't get RI in high humdity areas when clearly they do!
deny it all you like but i am right on this occasion!


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

So how does that explain me finding them in excellent health in Waterfall gully?

and what would be the humidity inside these houses in England? What would be the temperatures? Its just not the same to compare countries.


----------



## Defective (Jan 21, 2011)

i dont even know where waterfall gully is (i don't go out much) but if my mates on the forum tell me and post videos of their sick as dragon i'm going to believe them. i'm only guessing here but seeming as though its winter pretty much all year round (i've been there for 6mths and have rellies that live there) they have heatingg on constantly, double paned glass like canada and rarely take there beardies out.

i love that weather but the humidity was to much so if i can't stand it how would a animal that is predominantly desert dwelling going to stand it? i think as they breed its bred into them to be able to stand it but yeah.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

Heck if one bath is going to give them a RI then I would hate to think what living in the mount lofty ranges near all the waterfalls would do. I may not keep beardies but I have and I also look after the one at school and have rescued escape pets on numerous occasions all of them had been through moist environments and came out alright. I have seen them swim I have seen them running around at the beach near the tide (That was fairly impressive movement.) And everyone I have found near a water source has been in great health.

Oh and I think the winter months in places like england are about 8 months of the year. (My mother is a POME)


----------



## hornet (Jan 21, 2011)

When did this thread turn into a "keeping them in london makes them sick" thread? If bathing your dragons gives them RI's lizard lady then mayb you need to have a look at other aspects of their husbandry as there is obviously something else going wrong. In no way do bathes, even weekly or more, cause RI, when i kept beardies i bathed them frequently (when cleaning their cage) and never ever once had any sign of RI and i live in a high humidity area and as rocket as said there are many breeders with quite a good rep who bathe their beardies with no ill effects. Its deff not needed but its certainly not going to harm or kill them

Lizardlady, lambert, something you have to remember with overseas beardies is there a hell of a lot more kept and bred over there then there is here so its expected you are going to see more cases of various illness. They are readily available, newbies get hold of them from pet shops with little experience and that often leads to problems, same happens here just on a smaller scale as our hobby is only small compared to the states and Europe. I wouldnt say that more RI cases over there relates to bathing and to say that is naive and presumptuous


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay sorry for interupting your passionate argument about whether or not beardies should be bathed... but seriously, do you all realise how amusing this thread is???
Who is this helping? It's pretty obvious no-one on here is keen on changing their husbandry practices, and none of this is going to help in the slightest 

For the occasions when my beardie has poo on him, I usually use a certain brand of soap (not well known) that is used to wash our dog also, this has no ill effects on him (even though for some reason he finds it tasty??)
But as a youngster when I first brought him home he had the same issue, I just left the smell with him and it cleared up within a week or so 

... Please proceed if necessary....


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 21, 2011)

I realize how amusing it is kinda why I am joining in on it. What people are trying to say is this person should feel free to bathe their beardy that is what the argument is about.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 21, 2011)

seriously, over 6 years of 1-2 baths/showers per day some of my beardies have had around 2000 baths and 2000 showers with not a single respiritory problem,....

the beardies that get an RI from 1 bath are either already sick, or possibly have inhaled water which could cause problems.


----------



## LizardLady (Jan 21, 2011)

Brodak_Moment said:


> You seem to be pretty against "overseas" america, europe? Some may argue that their herp knowledge and experience surpasses our own (even with our own species funnily enough) Not saying this is the case with bearded dragons, just seemed to be you were a little condescending to foreign keepers



No, on the contrary... I apologise if you feel I am "condescending" toward our overseas counterparts. They have done an awful lot of good to the herpetology hobby as a whole. However, there are 'some' people who continually post threads about unwell animals, have been given advice/suggestions on how to fix their problems (also recommend a vet visit), but they "choose" not to heed the advice given.

Once again, I am not condescending - to anyone, be it overseas or in our own back yard - I was merely pointing out "some" people...




Chris1 said:


> seriously, over 6 years of 1-2 baths/showers per day some of my beardies have had around 2000 baths and 2000 showers with not a single respiritory problem,....
> 
> the beardies that get an RI from 1 bath are either already sick, or possibly have inhaled water which could cause problems.



Oh brother! I am not talking about ONE measly bath here!


----------



## Wookie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lambert said:


> What!!! she was merely stating the facts!!!! especially as a high end breeder here in south australia
> 
> ok so townsville's high humidity is one thing but say for example beardies being kept in England is a whole new kettle of fish!!! i know for a fact that they get RI's because of another forum im on that is an overseas one, all those that live in england have beardies that have RI after one bath because they had poo on them after running through it.
> 
> ...


 
Uhhhhh. Irrelevant. Those conditions are ambient. I'd imagine they are all kept in heated vivs . Whole different ballgame. Humidity and temperature can be controlled.


----------



## FAY (Jan 21, 2011)

OK guys, you can have differences of opinions without insulting each other.


----------



## Defective (Jan 21, 2011)

i think we should agree to disagree! then no-one is insulting anyone and we can all keep our opinions to each other


----------



## jonas (Jan 21, 2011)

These threads are the reason I only go on this site once every 6 mths


----------

